# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Horoscope Gaulois

## Mic**

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Horoscope Gaulois

Les Celtes (dont les Gaulois faisait partie) taient trs proche 

de la nature et croyaient ( entre autre chose ) que le jour et le

mois de naissance d'un des leurs correspondait  un arbre,

et que cet arbre emprunt de qualits les lui transmettait.

Ce programme (succint) nous aide  trouver notre arbre 

de naissance.



Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Mic**

Bonjour,
Je joins la capture d'cran
http://sdrv.ms/1hfCczr

----------


## Jipt

> Bonjour,
> *Je joins la capture* d'cran


Ah ouais ? O a ? 
Faut cliquer sur "Citer" pour rpondre en incluant ton post, et l on voit le lien...  ::roll:: 

dite ton post, et dans l'diteur clique sur la petite flche  droite du trombone, en 1re ligne : tu devrais pourvoir insrer l'image dans ton message...

----------


## Paul TOTH

c'est parce que c'est un lien court, il faudrait mettre le lien complet vers SkyDrive

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour,

pour tre du Chne,de l'Olivier , du Bouleau ou du Htre il faut vraiment naitre le bon jour  :;):  


une amlioration de la procdure d'obtention de l'arbre (procedure test) serait-elle envisageable ? tonnamment on n'a pas les mmes sources (peu fiables) 



> Il existe 21 signes dans l'astrologie gauloise


 point de Sapin ici mais de l'if

dsol , je n'ai pas repris les mmes valeurs pour le retour (question de flemme) , c'est le principe avec l'utilisation de Case qui importe 


```

```

une autre manire 'plus lisible'


```

```

----------

